# no surge zones showing on map



## still testing the waters (Mar 31, 2016)

so app updated day before yesterday and now there is no surge anywhere anytime, what gives?


Tampa, FL


----------



## HansGr.Uber (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm having trouble for surges in Toronto/GTA also. Any one else?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

It's very buggy here in Indy too. Sometimes the surges appear on the map correctly, and sometimes they don't.

I've come to rely on the rider app to determine whether a surge is occurring.

As somebody who drives ONLY surges, this has become pretty frustrating.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Delete the partner app and reinstall and make sure u got good data signal... Helps resolve 99% of the time


----------



## Cvi (Jul 25, 2015)

Go to your account and select your vehicle. It has happened to me twice before that it got deselected somehow. Perhaps the app getting updated does that.


----------



## uberlove444 (Mar 15, 2016)

Cvi said:


> Go to your account and select your vehicle. It has happened to me twice before that it got deselected somehow. Perhaps the app getting updated does that.


----------



## uberlove444 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks it worked!


----------

